# Does Magic-Pak HVAC unit need two filters?



## hv_newbie (5 mo ago)

Magic-Pak HVAC unit is in shed outside a condo. There is a blue washable filter in the actual unit under a panel over fins. There is also a cardboard filter in the air intake vent inside the condo. Are these redundant? If so, which would be best to remove?


----------

